# Kaboom this morning



## Chris (May 25, 2006)

Host lost a drive array, still a few issues to correct so if things are buggy today, bear with me.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 25, 2006)

Aaaah I know your troubles, my dad's hard drive just went boom 2 nights ago.


----------



## Leon (May 25, 2006)




----------



## b3n (May 26, 2006)

Leon said:


>



Do you mean  ?


I once lost about a years worth of recordings due to an unbacked-up hard drive that died. Fortunately all the songs sucked anyway


----------

